# Learning Spanish (Tips)



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, 

Just reading another thread that said that most Brits who fail to make it in Spain fail because they do not speak Spanish. As I am about to relocate to Spain and do not speak Spanish I wondered if anyone had any tips on the best ways to pick up the Language Quickly?

At the moment I know lots of Spanish words but can never seem to put them together into a sentence, any advise on how to take the next step from knowing grammer to being able to speak it - Websites or You Tube or anything considered.

Thanks

EB


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Of course, the bottom line is that's there's no Best Way, just as there's no Quickest Way.
There's: here's an idea that might help you on your way, and this worked for me in the beginning, and if you're in the country why don't you try...
But everybody has to pick through what's around and find which approach suits them and what interests them.
A basic, which a lot of people do not realise that is essential to all methods though, is reuse, revise, recycle - and then do it again. Go over and over vocabulary, phrases and grammar points until you notice that you use it naturally without thinking.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I did a month's intensive course, with the final two weeks being total immersion, including lunch with the teacher. No English was spoken during the whole course, everything was explained in Spanish. It wasn't cheap but was a great investment. 

Can you find a Spanish native locally to spend time with? Maybe arrange an _intercambio_ to help each other mutually?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Madliz said:


> I did a month's intensive course, with the final two weeks being total immersion, including lunch with the teacher. No English was spoken during the whole course, everything was explained in Spanish. It wasn't cheap but was a great investment.
> 
> Can you find a Spanish native locally to spend time with? Maybe arrange an _intercambio_ to help each other mutually?


Intensive courses are good, as you don't get chance to forget what you learn.

I did GCSE and AS level Spaish in the UK before I moved, then did a 1 month intensive course (although without lunch!). Then I got a job, and also watchd only Spanish TV and read Spanish books and newspapers for about 5 years. 
After that I felt comfortable with returning to English for certain films / TV and books.

But if I had to say what helped me get on in Spanish out of all of this I would say that it was the working environment that gave me the drive and will to succeed and the TV that helped me develop from "text book theory" Spanish, to "real" Spanish.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I also did a 4 week course when I first started learning Spanish, although mine wasn't really intensive as it only consisted of lessons each morning (with lots of homework). It did give me a good springboard to go on to more lessons, though.

I really don't think there are any shortcuts. You have to be prepared to put in a lot of hard work and time. The more you are exposed to the language and using it, the faster you will get on. 

A lot of people I've met make the mistake (in my opinion) of thinking they can skip the "boring bits" and say they don't want to be learning grammar, just conversational skills. But of course, without the basics, ie grammar, they will never be able to put a sentence together, so there is no avoiding it, boring or not. My teacher used to mix our lessons up so that we'd do some grammar every lesson, some expanding of our vocabulary, listening exercises, playing word games and doing role play exercises, and taking us out for coffee so we could practice. The school also organised social evenings where we could meet their Spanish students who were learning English and practice our conversation skills. My teacher only ever taught and explaiined things in Spanish, too.

Persevere, it's worth it in the end (not that there is an end, of course, I learn new words all the time).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Try "Duolingo" internet course to get you started.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> Try "Duolingo" internet course to get you started.


LOL, I am using Duolingo which tells me I am 35% fluent - Which isn´t how it feels at work when people are talking to me


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Evilbungle said:


> LOL, I am using Duolingo which tells me I am 35% fluent - Which isn´t how it feels at work when people are talking to me


I am using Duolingo and I am allegedly 29% fluent , I dont know where the 9 came from because its more like 2 lol


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Save your money*

I would caution against spending a lot of money, thinking that you get what you pay for. Programs such as Roseta Stone can provide a path to learning a language, but the lower priced ones, even free ones, can provide the same. As many of the posters here have already stated, the secret is hard work, determination, and perseverence. I agree that emmersion is a great tool also, and is the cheapest of all. A personal perspective is that you have to be tough with friends, associates, spouses, and even strangers on the street. It's OK to accept little pieces of help, but don't let them put you on the sideline and speak for you, as in ordering in a restaurant, asking directions, etc. Like so many other endeavors in life, once you reach the point of seeing positive results, your learning curve will increase exponentially.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Lynn is correct. There are no shortcuts. I studied Spanish in High School as well as a bit in college. I also returned to take undergrad Spanish in my 50's for prep to move here. For the past four years we have been enrolled in local free weekly classes for foreigners. Poco a poco. My wife could speak none when we arrived and I was still rough. Where we live there are few English speakers and we love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Lynn is correct. There are no shortcuts. I studied Spanish in High School as well as a bit in college. I also returned to take undergrad Spanish in my 50's for prep to move here. For the past four years we have been enrolled in local free weekly classes for foreigners. Poco a poco. My wife could speak none when we arrived and I was still rough. Where we live there are few English speakers and we love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a surprise for a lot of people just how many places there are in Spain where people don't speak English. Even close to places where there are large concentrations of English speakers, go to the next town or village and there will be few who speak it. There are of course many English speakers who never learn Spanish and live happily ever after. It's just a different kind of Spain that they experience.
By the way, I was surprised to see that Jaca is only at 818m. I'm higher that that in the Comunidad de Madrid!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking is the easy part. Listening and understanding is the hardest. Imo that comes only with a high degree of immersion.
I can say more or less what I want in Spanish but my understanding of what is being said hovers around the 70 -80% level, depending who's speaking and what about.
I listen to Spanish tv and joined Spanish political and social groups.
Every Spaniard is my teacher.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's a surprise for a lot of people just how many places there are in Spain where people don't speak English. Even close to places where there are large concentrations of English speakers, go to the next town or village and there will be few who speak it. There are of course many English speakers who never learn Spanish and live happily ever after. It's just a different kind of Spain that they experience.
> By the way, I was surprised to see that Jaca is only at 818m. I'm higher that that in the Comunidad de Madrid!




That is why we are living here. We lived in the mountains of Wyoming last in the US at roughly 3200m where the harsh winter lasted on the minimum of 8 months a year. We had two seasons-- Ski season and Bad ski conditions. Every winter snow removal was a constant task. Here in Jaca we have four actual seasons and live only a few km from Astun and Candachu as well as the French border. Living in the foothills of the Pyrenees, we rarely have snow and can be outside comfortably year-around. Many think we are a cold place to live but that is ok because it keeps the population low. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

I have found an inexpensive audio book called "Victor’s Adventures in Spain" by LightSpeed Spanish very helpful. It is a story book about a young man emigrating to Spain and so has lots of helpful phrases and vocab. It's in Spanish on the left side of the page and English down the right side. There are also accompanying MP3s read by a native Spanish speaker.

Personally - and it may be my age - I tried an intensive language course and found it a case of diminishing returns. Learning a foreign language in a foreign language is mentally tiring and I couldn't concentrate for 4 hours each day. I've now switched to a part time course, 2 hours, 2 mornings a week, which for me is perfect. It allows me to work too. I think a language course is important. Not only to you get the benefit of access to a teacher and exposure to spoken Spanish that you can understand (because it's pitched at your level), it's also a commitment. Despite best intentions, it's very difficult to sit at home and study on your own for an hour or so each day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Elyles said:


> That is why we are living here. We lived in the mountains of Wyoming last in the US at roughly 3200m where the harsh winter lasted on the minimum of 8 months a year. We had two seasons-- Ski season and Bad ski conditions. Every winter snow removal was a constant task. Here in Jaca we have four actual seasons and live only a few km from Astun and Candachu as well as the French border. Living in the foothills of the Pyrenees, we rarely have snow and can be outside comfortably year-around. Many think we are a cold place to live but that is ok because it keeps the population low.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


3200m? Now that's high!


----------



## EuroPat (Jul 25, 2016)

Lots of good advice in this thread. For me, the essentials are:
- Always work in Spanish only.
- Talk, talk and keep talking. The more you speak the faster you learn.
- Double your number of mistakes. The more mistakes you make the nearer you are to bowling them out.
- Find Spanish people and socialize with them.
- This book has good inisghts: Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months.
Good luck.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 3200m? Now that's high!




Oops, 2300m


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

EuroPat said:


> - Double your number of mistakes. The more mistakes you make the nearer you are to bowling them out.


Only if you can find someone willing to correct them! People are often too embarrassed to correct you, or they think you'll be annoyed. I have a good arrangement with a couple of Spanish friends who teach English. I correct their mistakes and they correct mine.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

EuroPat said:


> - This book has good inisghts: Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months.
> Good luck.


As a retired Spanish and English teacher, I find the title of this book laughable. There's no way anyone can become fluent in any language in three months, though you may be able to order dinner in a restaurant or carry on a very basic conversation in that time.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> As a retired Spanish and English teacher, I find the title of this book laughable. There's no way anyone can become fluent in any language in three months, though you may be able to order dinner in a restaurant or carry on a very basic conversation in that time.




Yeah, basic conversation like (¡Hola!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> As a retired Spanish and English teacher, I find the title of this book laughable. There's no way anyone can become fluent in any language in three months, though you may be able to order dinner in a restaurant or carry on a very basic conversation in that time.


I think the thread that has run through most replies to the OP has been it's not quick, it's a slow process which requires effort and dedication. That's not to say you won't pick up a few tips from _Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months, _but Benny really should take a truth pill before he writes the titles of his books


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the thread that has run through most replies to the OP has been it's not quick, it's a slow process which requires effort and dedication. That's not to say you won't pick up a few tips from _Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months, _but Benny really should take a truth pill before he writes the titles of his books


he has lots of tricks , some of which I use in my classes - can't see how you could become fluent in 3 months - but you could learn lots of words & phrases

maybe even enough to 'get by'


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the thread that has run through most replies to the OP has been it's not quick, it's a slow process which requires effort and dedication. That's not to say you won't pick up a few tips from _Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months, _but Benny really should take a truth pill before he writes the titles of his books


No doubt the title was chosen to sell the book, and nothing more!


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> As a retired Spanish and English teacher, I find the title of this book laughable. There's no way anyone can become fluent in any language in three months, though you may be able to order dinner in a restaurant or carry on a very basic conversation in that time.


I'm genuinely pleased to hear this; I thought I was an exceptionally slow learner! I think the secret is to simply not give up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CharlieMCFC said:


> I'm genuinely pleased to hear this; I thought I was an exceptionally slow learner! I think the secret is to simply not give up.


Poor thing, that's exactly why those kinds authors should be sentenced to learn how to how build an aircraft (or something similar) in three months.
Language learning is a long, slow process - and sometimes painful. There are times where you pick things up quickly, and learning is fun, but other times it's a long hard slog and motivation is difficult to keep up. Because it's a long process you have to go through the good times and the bad times when you're tired, not feeling well, have got too much work/ stress/ family commitments... Life happens.
What I'm saying is that learning a language, really learning it beyond basic survival phrases, is full of ups and downs and it's not simple. At the same time it can be a lot of fun. You can learn a lot about yourself and progress can be make , so _*get stuck in!*_!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CharlieMCFC said:


> I'm genuinely pleased to hear this; I thought I was an exceptionally slow learner! I think the secret is to simply not give up.


To not give up and spend as much of your day as possible immersed in Spanish!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think the thread that has run through most replies to the OP has been it's not quick, it's a slow process which requires effort and dedication. That's not to say you won't pick up a few tips from _Benny Lewis, Fluent in Three Months, _but Benny really should take a truth pill before he writes the titles of his books


Another problem with the title of the book is that there is no definition of "fluent" which means the title is vague at best. Benny is a salesman that gives false hope to a crowd of followers. It's an internet cottage industry to claim to have a magic bullet to learn a language: "fluent in 3 months" , "speak a language in 10 days" etc. One of the tenents of this industry is that "all" traditional language instruction is a hoax and bogus, which is untrue. Much of what Benny says is actually in agreement with modern teaching methodologies, so he really is inventing controversy.

Like anything valuable, language learning is hard work. Put in the hard work and you _will _be rewarded.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> he has lots of tricks , some of which I use in my classes - can't see how you could become fluent in 3 months - but you could learn lots of words & phrases
> 
> maybe even enough to 'get by'
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZqUeWshwMs


I got almost all the way through, but poor thing, he seemed so nervous and just wasn't a good speaker, so I couldn't get to the end.
As you say a lot of ideas, but they aren't new. What is new is that he says if you do this (ie start speaking as soon as you can, speaking other languages will help you speak the new language, images related to words etc, etc) you'll become fluent in 3 months. As xolo says what is meant by fluent?
Anyway, despite what he says he's a talented fellow and now he's making money out of this so he's obviously someone who sees and takes opportunities. Good for him. He reminds me of Mr. Vaughan who has had a phenomal success selling the drilling method of learning English (popular in the 1970's I think it was) to the Spaniards.
What annoys me as they are both selling "old" ideas which they wrap up in hype and people pay handsome prices for it.
The fact is that both guys have old methodology that they've dressed up as something new. There is something to their ideas, but they are not the panacea, The Answer.
Find what works for you, (probably a mish mash of things as you go through different stages of learning) do it and keep up with it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I got almost all the way through, but poor thing, he seemed so nervous and just wasn't a good speaker, so I couldn't get to the end.
> As you say a lot of ideas, but they aren't new. What is new is that he says if you do this (ie start speaking as soon as you can, speaking other languages will help you speak the new language, images related to words etc, etc) you'll become fluent in 3 months. As xolo says what is meant by fluent?
> Anyway, despite what he says he's a talented fellow and now he's making money out of this so he's obviously someone who sees and takes opportunities. Good for him. He reminds me of Mr. Vaughan who has had a phenomal success selling the drilling method of learning English (popular in the 1970's I think it was) to the Spaniards.
> What annoys me as they are both selling "old" ideas which they wrap up in hype and people pay handsome prices for it.
> ...


You're right, he isn't a good speaker unfortunately

And also right that his tips/tricks aren't new. As I said, I use a lot of them with my students - & I certainly didn't invent them either! 

I get annoyed too, when people bring out books or CDs which claim that they have some kind of magic formula which means you can suddenly speak & understand a language without putting in any hard work yourself

We've both had students who think that just by turning up for an hour and a half once a week, that they will somehow absorb a language & then get upset when they aren't communicating within a few months - without putting in any effort themselves. 

Very often the first question a beginner asks me, is 'How long is the course?' My answer is that my beginner (all the basic essentials) workbook is intended to take a year of classes to work through - but some people will work hard & complete the workbook in a few months, and others take years. No-one gets to finish the workbook unless they can easily use everything I want them to learn from it.

The 'course' can of course take forever.... it depends what you want to get from the language - getting by, or being able to hold a proper conversation on anything which interests you. That, to me, is fluency.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry, my two year old son is not going to let me sit here and read the post so _disculpe_ if this has already been mentioned. I use Duolingo DAILY to keep my Spanish up, and I force myself to speak with locals, local groups, my local mama friend entirely in Spanish if I can. Try to find a Spanish "pen pal" so to speak if you can on a Facebook group, here, or otherwise and force yourself to only speak Spanish with them.

The only thing that's helping us is immersion, and DH and I try to speak in Spanish to each other as much as we know every day and I'm really pushing our son to learn both the English and Spanish for everything, and he's catching on better than all of us! lol Because you're very true; if you don't know any Spanish you will not thrive here—maybe barely survive in a highly English speaking area, but you will never truly "live" here.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

I thought I would pick Spanish up pretty quickly as I speak fluent French. But I learnt French when I was young, before my brain had begun to fossilise. It is soooo much harder to remember new stuff now. Duolingo is quite good to kick off, as is Michel Thomas. Children's books/TV can be quite helpful as the range of vocab is relatively simple. I am currently struggling with multi-various verb endings in different tenses. I have accepted it will be/is hard work and will take time. But it is actually fun and occasionally possible to impress oneself when you manage to say something and be understood! Another plus is that learning a new language is one of the best ways to keep the brain from fossilising completely...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Balvert said:


> I thought I would pick Spanish up pretty quickly as I speak fluent French. But I learnt French when I was young, before my brain had begun to fossilise. It is soooo much harder to remember new stuff now. Duolingo is quite good to kick off, as is Michel Thomas. Children's books/TV can be quite helpful as the range of vocab is relatively simple. I am currently struggling with multi-various verb endings in different tenses. I have accepted it will be/is hard work and will take time. But it is actually fun and occasionally possible to impress oneself when you manage to say something and be understood! Another plus is that learning a new language is one of the best ways to keep the brain from fossilising completely...


People often say that children's books are simple because the range of vocabulary is limited, but I think that is very often not the case. In a book for a three year old you might get a lot of repetition for example, but a book for a seven year old or nine year old will have a high level of vocabulary, half of which may be very informal (kids conversations for example) or if you're reading a classic, totally out of date. I don't recommend them.


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

Well each to their own I guess, which takes us back to a previous post of yours; everyone has to find what works for them and be prepared to put in daily or almost daily effort for, well forever really! Good luck to all and I firmly believe that no experience is ever wasted.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Balvert said:


> Well each to their own I guess, which takes us back to a previous post of yours; everyone has to find what works for them and be prepared to put in daily or almost daily effort for, well forever really! Good luck to all and I firmly believe that no experience is ever wasted.


Yes, obviously if it works for you, carry on! I was explaining why I personally don't recommend them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, obviously if it works for you, carry on! I was explaining why I personally don't recommend them.


And you are a language teacher, aren't you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> And you are a language teacher, aren't you?


Yes, I teach English.

And you are, aren't you?


----------



## CharlieMCFC (Jan 27, 2016)

Balvert said:


> learning a new language is one of the best ways to keep the brain from fossilising completely...


That is very true.
Learning second language 'slows brain ageing' - BBC News


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I teach English.
> 
> And you are, aren't you?


Well, a retired English teacher, one who began many years ago as a teacher of Spanish.


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

CharlieMCFC said:


> That is very true.
> Learning second language 'slows brain ageing' - BBC News


Blimey there hope for me yet !!


----------



## Floobs (Jul 29, 2016)

Duolingo! 4% fluent, only another 96% to go! Also you can get some cheap short stories on amazon which I am going to try further down the line . I find it okay reading spanish words but it's when someone talks to me quickly in spanish I do not have a clue what they said!


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

The journey of 1000 miles begins with one step, or so said Lao Tzu quite some time ago. Then you've just got to keep on steppin'!!!


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

For the last few days I've been using Spanishdict free grammar notes and practice exercises - they are brilliant! They come highly recommended from me at least. Bite-sized chunks of useful information, presented as simply as possible, with corresponding opportunity to practice what you are learning. I have also signed up to the free 'word of the day' - this time next year I will know 365 words that I wouldn't otherwise have done (but how many will I remember??).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> he has lots of tricks , some of which I use in my classes - can't see how you could become fluent in 3 months - but you could learn lots of words & phrases
> 
> maybe even enough to 'get by'
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZqUeWshwMs


I've just listened to the first few minutes of that and his Spanish and French are terrible. He makes no attempt to pronounce and form the sounds as a native would and that is so important to be understood. For example, many English speaker faced with the French 'je' will immediately set off pronouncing the 'j' as an English speaker would when saying 'jelly.' To me the secret is, first learning the correct pronunciation of letters, letter pairs/triplets, etc. so that when one first tries to say something to a foreign person that person might have a better chance of understanding what you want to say because she/he will recognise the sounds. I once attended, for a short while, a Spanish class in UK and a number of the students had taken French at school, so when faced with the Spanish word 'de,' they pronounced it as they would have done in French. The teacher made no attempt to correct those students...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

CharlieMCFC said:


> That is very true.
> Learning second language 'slows brain ageing' - BBC News


Trouble is when you brain has already aged, learning a new language is extremely difficult. Take my word for it, I am 75!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> . . . I once attended, for a short while, a Spanish class in UK and a number of the students had taken French at school, so when faced with the Spanish word 'de,' they pronounced it as they would have done in French. The teacher made no attempt to correct those students...


Shame on that incompetent teacher! I wonder how good the teacher's spoken Spanish was.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I've just listened to the first few minutes of that and his Spanish and French are terrible. He makes no attempt to pronounce and form the sounds as a native would and that is so important to be understood. For example, many English speaker faced with the French 'je' will immediately set off pronouncing the 'j' as an English speaker would when saying 'jelly.' To me the secret is, first learning the correct pronunciation of letters, letter pairs/triplets, etc. so that when one first tries to say something to a foreign person that person might have a better chance of understanding what you want to say because she/he will recognise the sounds. I once attended, for a short while, a Spanish class in UK and a number of the students had taken French at school, so when faced with the Spanish word 'de,' they pronounced it as they would have done in French. The teacher made no attempt to correct those students...





Isla Verde said:


> Shame on that incompetent teacher! I wonder how good the teacher's spoken Spanish was.


I have a 'swear tin' for my students

It's just a bit of fun really, a small fine for not doing the homework, personal pronunciation challenges & so on.

A lot of my students speak or have spoken French, so the swear tin has become known as the 'French tin'. So many mispronounce 'jardín', 'ducha', 'de' & so on. I found that the groups start to correct each other but in a fun way, everyone laughing together 

And the contents of the tin go behind the bar at the xmas party


----------



## Balvert (Jul 31, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Trouble is when you brain has already aged, learning a new language is extremely difficult. Take my word for it, I am 75!


You are not wrong Baldilocks. I am no teacher but when I was 21 I spent a year in France working as a language assistant. I spent some time working with school children who could pick things up almost without trying but who mostly weren't particularly motivated, and also with adults who really wanted to learn but clearly found it much more difficult. It doesn't seem fair somehow. Was it Oscar Wilde who said that youth is wasted on the young? I am in my mid-fifties and can certainly attest to the fact that it is much harder to learn than when I was a teenager, the last time I tried to learn a language. Best of luck Baldilocks, it is worth the effort for those moments of satisfaction when you manage to convey something successfully in Spanish to a Spanish person!


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

What I have found strange in the two months I have been trying to learn Spanish - My French has massively improved! No idea why but now everytime I try to say something in Spanish the French just drops into my head. Unfortunately this is something that never happened in all the years I tried to learn French 

I guess I just need to give German a go and maybe then the Spanish will start coming out!!!


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Just a quick update in case anyone else is interested.

I have recently been using Spanish Pod 101 which I have found to be quite easy going and yet informative. I downloaded the 33 lessons of the Newbie series onto my car audio system and listen to them on the commute to work. Only 30 minutes each way but as they are only 12 minutes a lesson I get through them pretty quickly. 

And I then make an effort to use some of the vocabulary from the morning lesson at work and so far it has given some pleasing results (Just had a conversation in Spanish about our plans for the weekend which was hard work but went well) when learning a language you can´t beat the feeling of getting your point across!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Evilbungle said:


> What I have found strange in the two months I have been trying to learn Spanish - My French has massively improved! No idea why but now everytime I try to say something in Spanish the French just drops into my head. Unfortunately this is something that never happened in all the years I tried to learn French
> 
> I guess I just need to give German a go and maybe then the Spanish will start coming out!!!


I used to teach and commercially translate and interpret French and German. When I speak French now I get very confused and speak in a garbled mix of French and Spanish.
I think the reason for that is that French and Spanish are both descended from the Romance language family. So many words, verb structures etc. are similar. Substitute French noun ending -ite for Spanish -dad, French -pl for Spanish -ll and also many almost identical words, from the original Latin.

I have no problem getting mixed up when speaking German as that is a Germanic family language......so almost zero chance of confusion.

As I've said before, the best way to learn to understand as well as speak Spanish is to join a Spanish club, political party, voluntary association...somewhere you have to speak and listen. People are usually very friendly and patient and if you ask are only too pleased to help you out.
Books, CDs etc. are useful but no substitute for 'real' people.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

For anyone at a higher level who is just discovering the subjunctive or at an advanced level who still gets the subjunctive mixed up sometimes - I just read 'Demystifying The Spanish Subjuctive' by Gordon and Cynthia Smith-Durán recently, and I have to say I found it really fantastic. It's not a 'work-free' ticket to the Spanish subjunctive, but it makes everything much clearer and it has certainly been very helpful for me - especially since I have the C1 exam in two months!

The authors also run a site called 'Lightspeed Spanish'. I have to say, I'd never heard of them, but I had a look and they've got all sorts of nice, helpful,and *FREE* videos on there about all kinds of Spanish grammar and vocabulary at all levels, and they explain everything bilingually. So that might also be helpful for someone here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Balvert said:


> You are not wrong Baldilocks. I am no teacher but when I was 21 I spent a year in France working as a language assistant. I spent some time working with school children who could pick things up almost without trying but who mostly weren't particularly motivated, and also with adults who really wanted to learn but clearly found it much more difficult. It doesn't seem fair somehow. Was it Oscar Wilde who said that youth is wasted on the young? I am in my mid-fifties and can certainly attest to the fact that it is much harder to learn than when I was a teenager, the last time I tried to learn a language. Best of luck Baldilocks, *it is worth the effort for those moments of satisfaction when you manage to convey something successfully in Spanish to a Spanish person!*


I can usually manage that quite well but being slightly deaf, trying to comprehend the response in rapid-fire village Spanish is rather difficult. Here, in Castillo de Locubín, they tend to speak more Castillero (their own version of Andalu') than Castellano.

Even harder problem, now that we have a French couple (she speaks Spanish, he only speaks French) in the village and trying speak to them, I end up with a blurring of French and Spanish. As for the Dutch couple...!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I can usually manage that quite well but being slightly deaf, trying to comprehend the response in rapid-fire village Spanish is rather difficult. Here, in Castillo de Locubín, they tend to speak more Castillero (their own version of Andalu') than Castellano.
> 
> Even harder problem, now that we have a French couple (she speaks Spanish, he only speaks French) in the village and trying speak to them, I end up with a blurring of French and Spanish. As for the Dutch couple...!


Might not be deafness Baldi. I speak quite reasonable Spanish but I still find understanding it can be difficult and I'm not deaf. 

I think it varies from person to person. Many people say they can understand it but have difficulty speaking - my OH is one - but it's the opposite with me.

Quite agree about French. I used to be fine but if I try it now I lapse straight into Spanish. 

Dutch people speak all languages from birth.


----------

